# My Mom is at peace



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My Mother did pass away yesterday morning. We had moved her to the most beautiful hospice facilty Sunday afternoon. My sister stayed with her that night and was with her Monday morning when she got her wings. My Daddy passed away years ago, I'm sure he's thinking his peace and quite is over now, cause Mama is gonna rock the heavens!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. It is so sad to lose the ones we love, regardless of age...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss, but you are right, she is at peace and your Dad's been waiting for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My deepest sympathies Laurie. Losing one's mom is like cutting off one of our arms. May she rest in peace---along w/your sweet dad!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Laurie. I know how hard it is to loose your Mom, we are never ready for it. But I love that she is gonna rock the heavens! Go gettem Mama!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family, Laurie. It is hard to lose a parent. Even though your dad's peace and quiet is over, I bet he is glad to have your mom back with him! Bless her soul.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My sincere sympathy to you and your family:grouphug:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. My condolences to you and your family. May God shower you with peace and comfort during this time of mourning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laurie -- I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be. Hospice is wonderful, imho.

Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Laurie, I am so very sorry about your Mom.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Laurie, so sorry to hear about your Mom's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss and offer my deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Laurie))) My condolences to you and your family. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your mom.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry about you loss. I'ts been eight years tomorrow since my mom passed. It's hard but thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your mom passed.. It's so hard to say good bye but hard to watch them suffer.... She's at peace now and her spirit is all around you, not gone at all, just with you in a different way.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry. May she rest in peace...and may you find comfort in her memories and knowing she's no longer in any pain.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss, Laurie. My deepest and sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 103488


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am sorry for your great loss. May beautiful memories and cherished reminders always bring you comfort and peace. Hugs and tears. ~Bridget


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I'm sure she and your dad are having a great time!! Some day you will be rocking the heavens with them!! xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ladodd said:


> My Mother did pass away yesterday morning. We had moved her to the most beautiful hospice facilty Sunday afternoon. My sister stayed with her that night and was with her Monday morning when she got her wings. *My Daddy passed away years ago, I'm sure he's thinking his peace and quite is over now, cause Mama is gonna rock the heavens!*


Laurie - I'm so sorry.:smcry: Please accept my condolences. Judging from your last sentence, I think she's probably in a better place for her right now. When they have that much life in them, living a vastly diminished life isn't really living at all and is painful to watch. My mom had picked getting open heart surgery at age 83 because after being a year on oral meds that still left her feeling weak and unable to do the things she had done before, she said she'd rather take her chances, even if it meant not surviving surgery, than to live like that. The surgery did give her many years of a full, active life luckily but CHF really got her at the end. And my dad died many year before as well and I know they were just waiting to be together again. Sending lots of love.:grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Laurie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :grouphug: 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Heaven is a more beautiful place today with your Mom there.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry Laurie. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Laurie, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurie... I'm so very sorry! May God give you comfort and support during this very sad time and sustain you until you one day are together again.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry to hear this news. I am glad to hear your sister was with her. Mom's are so special. Please know that you have my prayers. May God be with you and your family.....:heart:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Laurie, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. May your mom RIP forever.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear mother,Laurie.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Laurie, my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family. :grouphug: I cannot even imagine the pain of losing one's mother. Praying that you find comfort as you begin the difficult journey of grieving.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry you lost your mom. It's always difficult, but hopefully you can be at peace knowing she is with your dad!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug: I know how much it hurts. But I hear that you are brave and know that it is a natural part of live, that we all walk through, unless we cheat our parents. May your darling mother rest in the sweetest peace, and may you feel the angels who are hovering to carry you through this hard time. And please feel the hugs and sympathy of those of us who have passed this way before. Your sisters are with you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Laurie, I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. May your mom rest in peace.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Laurie, I am so very sorry for your loss. Although she is at peace now, and an angel watching over you, I know you will miss her terribly. May you find comfort in happy memories.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Laurie, my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. She is at peace but it still hurts I know.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Laurie, my deepest condolences on the loss of your dear mother. She's in God's hands now, free of pain.


----------

